# d-day number 2! The end



## ishe? (Apr 1, 2011)

So if anyone remembers my other post WH confessed that he had slept with a 19yo, got her pregnant and took her for an abortion. 

He seemed utterly remorseful, agree to MC, STD testing etc etc

Today I saw in my history that he had a secret twitter acc, there wasnt anything to see except the only 'follow' was this girl. I tried loggin into his facebook but he had changed his password. I reset the password as I know his email password.

I found that he is in a full on relationship with this gilr 'I love you's' arrangenments for days out, cant wait to see you etc etc

So I rang him but his phone was off. I packed his stuff into binliners, drove to his pub (where OW lives) brought all the bags in and told a member of staff that I know he was still ****ing OW and if he come near my house or my chuildren i will chop his balls off! 

I came home and sent a message to OW via his facebook saying ive dropped his stuff off hope you have a happy life together. I showed his dad the messages he sent her, told him about the baby they aborted. Posted a message on his status naming the girl and that they had been ****ing behind my back. I deleted him and her off my facebook (and all related friends) and changed my status to single. When his family started asking waht was going on I simple put 'ask your brother'

I'm too angry to be upset right now!


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm sorry. That's awful.

Instead of 'ask him' you might consider telling them the truth and providing evidence... if they ask him, you already know he's going to lie. He will try to save face, likely at your expense. 

I know it seems meaningless right now, as you probably figure "why bother, it's over"... but you would be suprised. You will be glad you did.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

File for divorce. An affair is one thing but when a pregnancy results from it, the odds of recovery become greater for he will forever must have contact with the OW because of the child.


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow toxic earth. Sorry it happened to you. I admire you for your strength in dealing with a cheater I wish I could play out a senario like this but I've got my daughter to consider and the WW and her father to throw out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

morituri said:


> File for divorce. An affair is one thing but when a pregnancy results from it, the odds of recovery become greater for he will forever must have contact with the OW because of the child.


I think the OW aborted the baby. Regardless, I agree. Divorce papers ASAP.


----------



## ishe? (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes he coerced her into an abortion so didn't find out. My children need a good example to be set ... only i can do that. i gave him a second chance - I'm happy i did now I can say i tried to make it work.

His family know the truth now and i've had messages of support etc from his sister.

I don't know how I'm going to co-parent with this man


----------



## ishe? (Apr 1, 2011)

we never married so no need to divorce. We will need to sit down at some point and organise finaces, childcare etc.

i might need to wait a while so i don't gouge his eyes out with a rusty spoon!


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

As far as co-parenting is concerned, you may want to PM Appleducklings for she can tell you her experiences with her asshat ex-husband.


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

ishe? said:


> So if anyone remembers my other post WH confessed that he had slept with a 19yo, got her pregnant and took her for an abortion.
> 
> He seemed utterly remorseful, agree to MC, STD testing etc etc
> 
> ...


Great that you stood up for yourself , if your children are still young make sure you get child support, I am assuming your in Britain, if so get the CSA involved, their efficiency in recovering child support is unyielding and unpleasant .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ishe? (Apr 1, 2011)

So today I send H (is he my x already...i suppose he is) an email saying that I didn't want to see or speak to him and we can make all finacial and child related arrangements via email.

I said that after xmas we will have to sit down with the children (7 & 3) and explain that we are separating. 

I also said that if any of his stuff is left in the house I will bag it u and send it down to him and I need him to return a particular form regarding our finances and his house keys - I tld him to ring his dad and get him to pick them up.

Can anyone post a link to the set of rules for the 180, I think most of it will come naturally but I want to make sure I am as strong as possible during this hard time


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/35055-im-desperate.html#post486621

180 on the first page

Or 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/32002-welcome-tam-cwi-newbies-please-read.html


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

